# Quick rinseless wash



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

*Waterless Wash Recommendation*

Hi Guys,

Completely a noob when it comes to this sort of cleaning. Having jumped on to the private hire and reward bandwagon, will be needing to keep the exterior respectively clean.

I will give the car a normal deep wash once a week and was looking at some sort of spray system to just give it a quick spruce up.

Have looked at Meg's Wash & Wax anywhere, but it'll work out quite expensive in the long run.

Can anyone recommend something that can be diluted and used from a spray bottle or a small bucket.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Have a look through the ONR threads, when lightly soiled I can do my Jaguar in around 20-30 mins. You could keep a bucket handy. You could then just use any QD in between, Sonax BSD is a favourite for many with ONR.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Whats "private hire and reward bandwagon" sounds fun


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Meguairs Wash n Wax is also available as a Pro version in 5litres which dilutes at 4:1. Not cheap, it’s around £80. I’ve used it in the past on the chauffeur e-class and it works a treat. Much more cost effective!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Carpro ech2o, Feynlab rinseless, Surf city garage rinse free wash and wax are great for waterless washing & rinseless washing along with Optimum no rinse.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

\Rian said:


> Whats "private hire and reward bandwagon" sounds fun


Posh for minicab driver 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Naddy37 said:


> Meguairs Wash n Wax is also available as a Pro version in 5litres which dilutes at 4:1. Not cheap, it's around £80. I've used it in the past on the chauffeur e-class and it works a treat. Much more cost effective!


So I take it, it's simply a spray on and wipe off type of product? With a few mf cloths

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup, i brought mine direct from Meguiars.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

saul said:


> Posh for minicab driver
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Never heard of that before, creative title my friend


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been a big fan of Optimum Opti-Clean for a long time... Current version is 5:1 dilution ratio, so it's pretty economical compared to the ready-to-use products on the market. It's my go-to for waterless (Spray-on, wipe-off.) washing, when the amount of dirt isn't severe enough to warrant rinseless, or 2BM washing... Smells nice, breaks down dirt well for what it is, and works better than ONR @ QD dilution for this job (Better lubricated, flashes off easier without smearing.). Leaves behind a surprising amount of protection and gloss, and really helps to bolster the LSP... :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Been there and done that.... needed to keep the sills clean so there is no dirt picked up by the back of the legs as the passenger exits.... so any waterless wash will do that for you - cheap and cheerful is the order of the day I would suggest. 

And a trip to the swirl 'o'matic every 2 days or so...drying off with blade and microfibres & QD if you want to keep the cost down and not use the blow dryer feature.

Wouldn't worry about swirls too much, if you want to make a living you need to be doing 50k miles per year minimum, and a car is going to the scrapyard in the sky after 3 years. 

12v hoover in the boot will be a good investment as well as shaking out the mats only does so much 

My punters used to like the inside smelling nice so a bottle of Febreze in the glove box and the floor mats given a spray twice a day went well.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

BarryAllen said:


> Been there and done that.... needed to keep the sills clean so there is no dirt picked up by the back of the legs as the passenger exits.... so any waterless wash will do that for you - cheap and cheerful is the order of the day I would suggest.
> 
> And a trip to the swirl 'o'matic every 2 days or so...drying off with blade and microfibres & QD if you want to keep the cost down and not use the blow dryer feature.
> 
> ...


At the moment am still managing to wash the car myself, sometimes full wash other times BH Snowfoam and PW'd off so doesn't get too bad. Hopefully won't be a full time for much longer, maybe weekends only. Then mileage and looks should remain intact (he says!!). Fabreze is there already :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Have a look at the Carchem range of Waterless Wash products.....a normal Wash or a Wash/Wax is also available....I've normally got a 250ml bottle of the 'straight' version somewhere in the boot, ready to wipe away the pigeons previous meal from the bonnet! Various sizes available.....depending where you are in London, I could give you a small bottle to try


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been very impressed with Ultima Waterless Wash Plus

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/ultima-waterless-wash-plus-concentrate-16-oz

You can use it as a waterless (15ml in 650ml of water or 1:43) or Rinseless wash (30ml in 8L). If you want to try something different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm a driving instructor and clock up miles like you. Its a nightmare to keep it clean when you're doing 7/900 miles a week! 

I just make sure it gets a good scrub at the weekend and make sure it's well protected then its easy to wash. If I get the chance i'll give it a quick wash through the week. literally a hose down and quick scrub then rinse and blast to my next lesson to dry it off and give glass a wipe when I get there to keep the water marks off. 

If I don't get the time to do that as a last resort I just blast it with the jet wash for £1 when I'm passing a local garage to get the thick off. 

I used to use a Glass cleaner and a quick detailer but found it just smeared everywhere, cost much more and I'd end up with filthy cloths in the car and dirty hands off brake dust which is a pain to get off and took longer than a quick wash.

Nothing seems to last though, needs waxing very often with the amount of miles and washes it gets. Keeping it well maintained and quick washes is what I've found best.

I reckon doing what you're doing sounds best!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> Have a look at the Carchem range of Waterless Wash products.....a normal Wash or a Wash/Wax is also available....I've normally got a 250ml bottle of the 'straight' version somewhere in the boot, ready to wipe away the pigeons previous meal from the bonnet! Various sizes available.....depending where you are in London, I could give you a small bottle to try


Wow, that's certainly a major difference. I'm based in East London but the job takes me everywhere!! Willing to come and collect if you are not too far or depending where you are can always drive up to you or get someone to collect it for me. Thank you very much for the offer and your generosity.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

saul said:


> Wow, that's certainly a major difference. I'm based in East London but the job takes me everywhere!! Willing to come and collect if you are not too far or depending where you are can always drive up to you or get someone to collect it for me. Thank you very much for the offer and your generosity.


DM'd you mate....did u get it?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> DM'd you mate....did u get it?


Sorry mate, been a bit busy. Have just replied to you now.


----------

